# So about pneumatics?!????



## Beforedawn (May 29, 2009)

I will start by saying I have no idea what I am doing but I want to learn!!!

I want to do an animated jack in the box this year and I found this lot on ebay that looks like it should do what I want, but thought I would check with the experts here. Is this all I need, or is it even what I need?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Animated-CR...161996?hash=item3f5b2614cc:g:GIIAAOSwCypWooJg

:googly:


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

I made one last year..I used 2 cylinders & 2 solenoid valves.
One set to lift the lid and one to lift the puppet.

depending how you design it, you might only need the kit in the link.


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

The cylinder has only a 4" throw. It will not open the lid all the way. It will only open it part way.

If this is your 1st pneumatic, I would purchase from Fright Props or Monster Guts. They may be a bit more, but they will over great service and support and help you with questions and will make sure you buy what you need.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

for your first time Slanks in probably right about support you'll get buying from them.
you can get cheaper parts but you need to know what you need 1st, kits are just easier.

here's the jack in the box i made..2 foot sq solid wood box

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=42362


----------



## Beforedawn (May 29, 2009)

Okay thanks. Your jack looks great, that's what I'm going for so maybe I will start with a kit until I know what the heck I am doing.


----------



## BloodyBreathitt (Oct 1, 2016)

I love that the handle turns on your prop!


----------

